# EMI/Virgin Records Sues Platinum Selling Band For $30 Million...



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

... Despite Not Paying Them A Dime In Royalties

It's always fun to remember stories like the following one the next time you hear some RIAA exec claim that it represents musicians. The RIAA represents the record labels and record labels are continually at odds with musicians -- sometimes to extreme levels.
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080820/0204472040.shtml


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

As far a sI can see the RIAA can stick their collective heads in a bucket. They have do all they can to subjugate music, and overstepped th emark by 40 leagues. Why should anythin gI pay go to them anyway? I dont live or buy in america, the groups i want arent american, are signed to british labels, produce in the uk, and the RIAA think I should pay them money??? In the US fine, youmake the laws. Here, we get caught by a foreign policy we never wanted, but get no choice in as the RIAA decide if we dont, they wont let us have anything else. I am sick to the back teeth of their attitude, and purely on that basis, anything that upsets them is a good thing in my book!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Gulo Luseus said:


> As far a sI can see the RIAA can stick their collective heads in a bucket. They have do all they can to subjugate music, and overstepped th emark by 40 leagues. Why should anythin gI pay go to them anyway? I dont live or buy in america, the groups i want arent american, are signed to british labels, produce in the uk, and the RIAA think I should pay them money??? In the US fine, youmake the laws. Here, we get caught by a foreign policy we never wanted, but get no choice in as the RIAA decide if we dont, they wont let us have anything else. I am sick to the back teeth of their attitude, and purely on that basis, anything that upsets them is a good thing in my book!


Similar in Canada.
If it can store digital media, we pay a surtax to the RIAA.

Doesn't matter that it is an OS that you burnt to the disc, you could have used it to burn music to.

As I see it, this means we should be burning music, that we just paid for, to it.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I remeber our govt wanted to go with that system, and out a RIAA tax on ipods, MP3 players, blank cds, DVDs, etc etc. One of the few things they backed down on, thank god!


----------

